# Patrolman II Timothy Warren



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrolman II
Timothy Warren
Memphis Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Sunday, July 3, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 8 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 3, 2011
Weapon Used: Handgun
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Patrolman Timothy Warren was shot and killed after responding to a domestic dispute and shooting at a DoubleTree Hotel at approximately 7:00 pm.

A male subject had gone to the hotel in search of a woman. After locating her he shot and killed a man who was with her.

Patrolman Warren was among the first officers on the scene and was searching for the suspect on an upper floor. He was in a stairwell when the man opened a door connecting to the floor and shot him in the head. The suspect was taken into custody after shooting Patrolman Warren.

Patrolman Warren had served with the Memphis Police Department for eight years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Memphis Police Department
Criminal Justice Complex
201 Poplar Avenue
Memphis, TN 38103

Phone: (901) 636-3700


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

RIP Patrolman Warren.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## lisantampa (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for your service. RIP


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP


----------

